# No udder yet? Pics added



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know this varies with each doe, but I am concerned with Binky. I know she has 2 due dates, the first being Jan.6 and the second is Jan.23
She has no udder! Theres a fluff like what you would expect on a FF, but this would be her second time! I did speak with her previous owner and he said that she uddered up with no problem before she kidded. He also told me that if she hadn't uddered by Christmas then she was probably settled with the second breeding. By the looks of her, she may only be carrying a single...and she is "super pooched". I am concerned because she would only have 25 days til she hits 145 on the 6th. Her teats haven't even changed, they still look the way they did in April when I got her! ANY suggestions or input is welcome. :?: :wink:


















I also think that unless she's "hiding" a kid, she's going to have a single.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard of some does not getting their udder til they actually kid. Most of ours got theirs a month ahead of time. But a few started late with the bagging and had their kids first. Since it could be until Jan. 23, I wouldn't worry right now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think she's just due the later date. I have one due 1-28 and a couple others who might be too and they're not really starting to bag yet. I figure another couple weeks I should see some udder development.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd go with the later date


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one like that to, no signs at all of an udder yet. Her earliest due date would be 12/28 and I left her with the buck for a month, and had a little problem with her putting herself with the buck for another month or so. I'm hoping she's due sooner then later, but who knows. She is a FF, and for me it seems my nigis tend to keep me guessing more then other breeds. I was convienced my doe Swiss wasn't bred until right to about a month before she kidded, and at first it was something you had to feel not see, and she had twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the reassurance! See, when it comes to my "ladies in waiting" there is ALWAYS something to drive me batty!

Was really hoping she settled with the first breeding, then I know the kids could be registered, if she is going to deliver on the second due date then I can't register her kids as I wouldn't be positive that Chief is the sire...o well, they are still cute little babies!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If they're ADGA registered then you can DNA test the kids and register them. Not cheap, but worth it if the kids are nice.

I always have someone keeping me guessing too. Right now its Anna. She's actually rather round now, so I'm wondering if perhaps she did settle one of her many breedings. So I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley, they're AGS and NDGA registered but either way they still make nice little pets. I was really thinking that she settled with the first breeding because I have never felt kids move in any of my girls before they hit 3 1/2 months, Binky's size is suggesting a single and I am hoping it is not too big for her. And the kicking!! My goodness, she looks at me like I'M the one beating her up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has turned pretty feisty since Chiefs girls got here! Wish she would "fight" back with Bootsie!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Her udder looks about like Jade's, in fact the only clue that Jade is bred is her belly. As for how many I don't even bother to guess, I'm always wrong, always!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have had does that will start to udder up a month before they kid & others that will wait till the day before. i also had does that every one thought for sure was having trips or quads & they had twins & have had ones that look like they have one & have had trips. so i don't even bother to look any more


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My girls due late Jan and early Feb look about like that with the udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am pretty much resigned to the late January DD with her, my luck though she'll deliver on the first one when I'm NOT expecting her to! So doing the math she has 46 days to hit 150 on the 28th. I'm sure something else will come up getting me crazy for nothing!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

goats are good at that Liz!!! I have one now that is driving me bonkers!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny how they all seem to do that to us!! Just like men so they are! Feed them, love them and they still do something to drive ya nuts! LOL 
I thot that I'd have a few weeks between kids and well now its going to be BOOM,Binky Jan.28..BOOM Bootsie Feb 11 BOOM Tilly Feb 29...guess 2 weeks apart is better than 2 days! My boss is gonna be nuts and a bit PO'd as she'll be my "stand in" while I come and check my girls!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a fat lady that is due to kid on 1-1-08, and she has not even started to bag up. She always waits until RIGHT before she kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binky has a very nicely formed "handful" developing as of today...maybe she'll keep it going for the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be nice


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear! I hope she kids on her first due date. It would end the guessing game!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! It sure would end the guessing game and I would stop driving you all bonkers too! LOL


----------

